# is my mynah bird going to talk



## michellearn (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi need some advice on my mynah bird , he/she is a common, I call it him it's Alfie lol and I ve had him a year now, when I got him he was supposed to have been under a year old so every day for that year I ve been talking to him and I now I play a recorded voice of me saying good morning , hello , and he's a good boy , he has nt pick up one single word and I am now thinking is he going to talk at all 
He make loads of sound and churps loads but not even an attempt to speak is there anyone on here that has had or has heard that a mynsh bird has nt spoke before I'm feeling disapointed


----------



## Jottlebot (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, I have a he/she Common Mynah too! Mine is called Spock. I had her(?) in November last year and she is a youngster. She was aviary reared though so didn't speak. She still doesn't! I don't think she mimics any noises she has heard since she's been with us, although some of the noises she makes has changed. I think she is trying and will sometimes pay a lot of attention to me speaking and answer me. She might do a very very croaky "hello", but I'm not convinced this isn't me being a bit optimistic. The first 2 years are the most important apparently. Is yours still have white eye behind it's eye? This apparently is an indicator of age with a deep bright yellow developing over the first couple of years. It would be good to know how you get on. I'm hoping it will all happen at once as I would love her to talk, although I admit being completely in love with her anyway!


----------



## michellearn (Feb 27, 2016)

Jottlebot said:


> Hi, I have a he/she Common Mynah too! Mine is called Spock. I had her(?) in November last year and she is a youngster. She was aviary reared though so didn't speak. She still doesn't! I don't think she mimics any noises she has heard since she's been with us, although some of the noises she makes has changed. I think she is trying and will sometimes pay a lot of attention to me speaking and answer me. She might do a very very croaky "hello", but I'm not convinced this isn't me being a bit optimistic. The first 2 years are the most important apparently. Is yours still have white eye behind it's eye? This apparently is an indicator of age with a deep bright yellow developing over the first couple of years. It would be good to know how you get on. I'm hoping it will all happen at once as I would love her to talk, although I admit being completely in love with her anyway!


Hi it's nice to know someone else has the same glad you got back to me 
I ll keep persivering as he is making different sound s too so hoping the same it come at once well good luck re-post if your's says anything....... I did read that if you mimic a sound they make then say the word they pick it up easy but has nt happened yet but we'll have to see


----------



## Jottlebot (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello, I was wondering how you're getting on? Any talking yet? Mine still doesn't at all! I always think she will and that she is listening, but nothing! any joy for you?


----------

